# Who runs github.com/freebsd?



## nakal (Dec 18, 2014)

I would like to know how official the user freebsd on Github is. Are the repositories there trustable (especially https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd)? I don't see any signed tags from which I could tell that the sources are authentic and I don't see any direct hint about who manages this Github account.

(I would like to checkout the sources from a Git repository, because it causes less headaches to do merges, handles branches in a correct way and is generally a lot faster.)


----------



## Juanitou (Dec 18, 2014)

See https://wiki.freebsd.org/Git and https://wiki.freebsd.org/GitWorkflow. These pages, maintained AFAIK by FreeBSD committers, state that the Git repositories are official.


----------



## nakal (Dec 18, 2014)

Looks good. One less headache for me. Thanks.


----------

